# American Boy Wood Plane



## CGL (Jan 14, 2012)

Would anyone have some information on a American Boy wood plane. American Boy is the only marking I can find on the plane. The plane is approx 6" x 2". It is pretty rusty and I am trying to clean it up for a friend. Thanks, Chris


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, this is another job that the Trend tool and Bit cleaner is great at. Spray it on, let it sit a couple minutes, scuff lightly with some ScotchBrite and wipe clean.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

On the couple of hand planes that I restored back to working order I used evaporust. It is available at HF, and I believe O'Riley Autoparts. The stuff is non-toxic, and works very well on rusted metal.


----------

